# Smelly wooden knife handle



## greenguy (Apr 12, 2010)

So I recently purchased a Dexter 9" carbon fillet knife.  I really like the blade on it, but the handle smells like fish, and I cannot get rid of it.  The handle seemed kinda porous when I got it, so I've been oiling it with mineral oil once a week.  Will this solve the problem over time, or is it just going to always smell like fish?  Anyone know how to fix this?  Thanks.


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure whether its the right thing but for wood cutting boards you apply a baking soda paste, rinse, dry, repeat till the smell's gone and reapply mineral oil if the wood dries out from the treatment. Maybe this will work for handles as well?
Sealing the wood with bees wax should give you enough time to wash off the smell before it seeps into the handle.


----------

